# na rin



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

Aside from a literal word-by-word translation of 'na rin' (already too), can 'rin' also be used just to emphasize 'na' when it's used together, if that makes any sense..? (I think the same goes for 'pa rin' (still/yet)..)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## zhonglin

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hi
> 
> Aside from a literal word-by-word translation of 'na rin' (already too), can 'rin' also be used just to emphasize 'na' when it's used together, if that makes any sense..? (I think the same goes for 'pa rin' (still/yet)..)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



yes, you're correct.. just like "okay na rin"


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, zhonglin, for all your help today! 

Have a good day!


----------

